# *- BRAND NEW SERRA -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

yo scored this serra at a shadey fish store . . it was a convienence store/fish store lol, get ur pop and chips and lotto tickets while u pick up some tetra's and stuff lol

$30 canadian, talked him down from 35 lol . . . so . . *what kinda serra is it?!!?* i know it's not sanchezi so . . either way i scored right? btw it has a bad right eye, wonder if it's blind in that eye . . .

*so what is it ?! and how much is it worth canadian ? * it's got like a transparent tail with black trim and a light humeral spot . . . doesnt seem to have red eyes
my guess is Medinai


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Probably a gold spilo/mac. Haha at first I thought it was a tern and thought you got f*cked.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

bc_buddah said:


> a convienence store/fish store lol, get ur pop and chips and lotto tickets while u pick up some tetra's and stuff lol


..........lol^^

Mac.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> a convienence store/fish store lol, get ur pop and chips and lotto tickets while u pick up some tetra's and stuff lol


..........lol^^

Mac.
[/quote]

so the name would be: Serra. Spilopera? or wutever

and how much is it worth?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

$35-$50 with that damaged eye depending on how large the fish is.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like an S. maculatus to me.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like an S. maculatus to me.


how much would an Serra.Maculatus be worth with that damaged eye?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bc_buddah said:


> Looks like an S. maculatus to me.


how much would an Serra.Maculatus be worth with that damaged eye?
[/quote]
No idea...maybe 50% the cost of one with 2 good eyes. The market does all kind of crazy things...so I would look at what the sponsors are charging...then see what they are going for in the classifieds...it can change from month to month. I paid $125 for my 11"-12" guy a few years ago.


----------

